# Sticky  Moss ID pics for reference



## jrs

A few people have asked about moss ID's. They are not always easy to determine but here are closeup pics of some mosses that I have. Pay particular attention to the difference between Singapore and Java moss

Java (Taxiphyllum barbieri)









Singapore (Vesicularia dubyana)









Christmas (Vesicularia montagnei)









Weeping (Vesicularia ferriei)









Fissidens fontanus









Erect (Vesicularia reticulata)









Taiwan (Taxiphyllum alternans)









Flame (Taxiphyllum sp. 'flame')









Zipper (Fissidens zippelianus)









Plagiomnium sp. affine?









Willow (Frontinalis antipyretica)


----------



## Brian

Thanks John!

I was looking for something like this forever.


----------



## Chris S

Should sticky this


----------



## Brian

Consider it done!


----------



## Ciddian

Excellent! Ty for taking the time to do that


----------



## Letigrama

oh! fantastic!!!! thanks so much!


----------



## camboy012406

hi do you know what kind of moss are these?what kind of moss is this??
given by a friend from u.s
































is this hair grass??


----------



## jimmyjam

first one looks like starmoss.


----------

